# Looking to lease land Wilkes,Elbert,ogelthrope,hart



## bloodline77 (Aug 2, 2017)

Me and couple guys looking to lease sum  good land couple hundred acres for long term if anybody got anything call me at 706-436-8315 or 706-988-5096 thanks Jared


----------



## bloodline77 (Aug 12, 2017)

Still looking


----------

